# Late 80's Sekai Mountaineer



## p0werp0p (Jun 10, 2004)

First post - be gentle. I have a "vintage" Sekai Mountaineer purchased in the late 80's (1987 if I remember correctly). I would like to take it apart and build it up as a singlespeed commuter. Just wanted to check with you knowledgeable folks to see if this bike was ever considered "good" and should be kept mostly stock, or can I have my way with her? I'll try to post a pic later today so you all can take a trip down memory lane with me...


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow, I had one of those. It was my first mountain bike. I think it lasted me about three years before it was totally shot. 

Mine was probably an '88 or '89. It cost about $300 then. It was definately a step above the department store bike but wasn't all that good. As for a single speed commuter, it should fit the bill. getting rid of as much of that drive train as possible will help, it shifter really poorly.

Good luck


----------



## p0werp0p (Jun 10, 2004)

Here she is in all her glory...


----------



## chazzisZ1 (May 27, 2021)

p0werp0p said:


> Here she is in all her glory...





p0werp0p said:


> Here she is in all her glory...





p0werp0p said:


> Here she is in all her glory...


So maybe I found her? My car broke down. About fixed. Yet while walking by the resale store- $30 -White Walls rotted out.. put Fix-A-Flat in it and Wallah. 


p0werp0p said:


> Here she is in all her glory...


is she anything


----------

